# 12.0-RELEASE disc1.iso too large for CD



## nwarner (Dec 16, 2018)

According to the FreeBSD docs, '.disc1.iso' is meant for a CD.

According to my CD burner, it's too large for a CD. And I don't have a DVD reader in my Dell PowerEdge 2850.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Polyatomic (Dec 16, 2018)

nwarner said:


> According to the FreeBSD docs, '.disc1.iso' is meant for a CD.
> According to my CD burner, it's too large for a CD. And I don't have a DVD reader in my Dell PowerEdge 2850.
> Am I missing something here?


Noble operator nwarner, I only bring disappointment I am afraid. FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Errata gives

```
Due to the size of the base system of FreeBSD 12.0, the disc1.iso images for amd64 and
i386 do not fit onto a 700 MB CD-ROM. As of FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, however, disc1.iso
for these architectures can be written to a flash drive, or to a DVD.
```
i386 disk1.iso will fit using `cdrecord -overburn`, but is probably not appropriate for your computer.
I apologize for not carrying creative solutions to your problem with me.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 16, 2018)

nwarner said:


> And I don't have a DVD reader in my Dell PowerEdge 2850.


Are you sure? As far as I know they shipped with DVD drives by default, both my 2850's and 2950's have one and as far as I recall this wasn't a special option or something.


----------



## nwarner (Dec 16, 2018)

Checked, and it is a CD, not a DVD.

But here's the next question: why would a person want to write the disc1.iso to a flash drive when there are those .img files available?

Is there a difference?


----------



## Datapanic (Dec 17, 2018)

Time to update the hardware - maybe get an external USB DVD writer or something.  I have stuff over 12 years old and that's what I use to install FreeBSD.


----------



## scottro (Dec 17, 2018)

If you are using a flash drive, get the img files.  Unlike Linux, which uses an iso image for both cd (or dvd) and flash drive, FreeBSD has iso files for cd's and dvds's, and img files for USB drives. So, if using a USB stick, download an img. file.


----------



## nwarner (Dec 17, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> Time to update the hardware - maybe get an external USB DVD writer or something.  I have stuff over 12 years old and that's what I use to install FreeBSD.



That's exactly the consensus we came up with...go with a USB DVD reader. Thanks for the confirmation that that is a viable solution.



scottro said:


> If you are using a flash drive, get the img files.



Appreciate the insight, and will do!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

nwarner said:


> Dell PowerEdge 2850.


Why don't you use a memory stick?

Pretty much all the servers I ordered in the last couple of years don't even have a CD (or DVD) drive any more. You typically only used it once, to install an OS on the server, then it just sits there gathering dust.


----------



## olli@ (Dec 20, 2018)

scottro said:


> If you are using a flash drive, get the img files.  Unlike Linux, which uses an iso image for both cd (or dvd) and flash drive, FreeBSD has iso files for cd's and dvds's, and img files for USB drives. So, if using a USB stick, download an img. file.


As of FreeBSD 12, the disc1.iso file also works fine with USB memory sticks.


----------



## scottro (Dec 20, 2018)

Interesting, I didn't know that. Will have to try with next download.


----------

